# Voozle's 55G Journal | Update 7.9.09 (56K Warning)



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

Howdy, this thread will be a journal of my progress with my first venture into the world of "high tech" planted tanks. This aquarium is the culmination of everything I've learned about planted tanks - mostly right here on TPT - over the course of the past few months. Equipment gathering began in late '08, and setup and hardscape design began in early April.










*Equipment*
55 gallon aquarium
Rena XP2 canister filter
Satellite 260W lighting fixture
Flourite Dark substrate
Generic Play Sand
Koralia 2 powerhead
SuMo CO2 system

*Lighting and Fertilization*
110W for 8 hours; AGA 8000K bulbs.
Additional 130W for 4 hours; SunPaq Dual-Daylight bulbs.
Fertilization with the EI dosing method.

*Intended Fauna*
red cherry shrimp, _Neocaridina heteropoda_
_Otocinclus sp._
12-20 green neon tetra, _Paracheirodon simulans_
2 kribensis, _Pelvicachromis pulcher_
6 odessa barb, _Puntius ticto_
6 dwarf chain loach, _Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki_

*Current Flora*
_Anubius barteri_
_Bolbitis heudelotii_
_Didiplis diandra_
_Elatine triandra_
_Limnophila aromatica_
_Ludwigia brevipes_
_Ludwigia repens var. arcuata_
_Microsorum pteropus var. Phillipine_
_Pogostemon erectum_
_Pogostemon helferi_
_Rotala colorata_

















The small floating container houses a few rainbow shrimp from my established 29 gallon tank; they're "testing the water" before I add any fish/RCS. The odessas, kribensis, and otos will be moving up from my established 29 gallon tank. I'm looking to add _Fissidens fonatas_, stargrass, and more downoi, and I would love suggestions for other plants, particularly stems or plants that can be maintained at medium (6-10") height. Any advice or suggestions on my intended stocking for the tank would also be appreciated.

I purchased the driftwood from Badcopnofishtank, and all the plants from several members of TPT via the Swap and Shop forum.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Great start Voozle! I love your hardscape! Looks really awesome.  I can't wait to see what this evolves into.


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice, looking forward to updates! If you want some plants let me know in the chat.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice! we will look forward to updates for this one.

it might be a good idea to get some more plants in there soon so that it can start to take shape more quickly--although it already looks great and you have a fine hardscape--and to get the upper hand on algae. you can acquire very high quality plants in generous quantities in the TPT Swap & Shop forum. 

hey have a look at this tank:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/60452-once-upon-time-riverbank-125ltr-3.html


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey, thanks so much to the three of you for all the encouragement! I've seen your tanks, and the kind words mean a lot coming from such experienced aquascapists.

Hydrophyte, I'm working on gathering plants at the moment, and all of them that haven't been transplanted from my own tanks have been ordered on the TPT Swap and Shop; several were purchased from JustOneMore. I added some blyxa japonica today, but I'm lacking ideas for mid-ground plants. The tank you linked to is really well done, I like the effect of covering the middle ground with many medium-sized anubius.

I'm currently looking for specific plant suggestions, mainly bright reds and those of medium height. Any information or ideas you could contribute would be much appreciated, and in the mean time I'll keep my eye on these boards. Thanks again.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

THUMBS UP VOOZLE! looks great.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Very nice. No DW on the left?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I love it. I like that it is not the same on both sides. Can't wait to see it fill in.roud:


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks very much, I'll be posting an update sometime this week.



gmccreedy said:


> Very nice. No DW on the left?


The original intention was for the left side to consist of bold, jutting rocks, but the zebra rock didn't break into pieces that looked particularly dramatic. I think I still prefer it without - it looks less uniform - but regardless the driftwood makes the right side very difficult to plant and trim; I wouldn't want that difficult to apply for the entire tank.


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

*Picture Update 7.9.09*

Intended to post this a week ago, when the pictures were taken, but I've been busy. The tank is coming along, growth is a little slower than I would like, but dosing has been irregular. This is now resolved, and hopefully the growth rate will pick up. Several stems have been added, and the _Elatine triandra_ has been removed due to it being a complete nuisance.

Since May I have fully stocked the tank, first adding red cherry shrimp and then moving over the inhabitants of my 29 gallon tank. Five otos, six odessa barbs, two khuli loaches, and a kribensis pair; all settled in quickly and seem much happier since the upgrade; the loaches in particular are much more active. I've also purchased about two dozen green neon tetras and four dwarf chain loaches. The tetras were purchased in two orders, and I may be removing several as I'm unhappy with their numbers since adding the second group.

Unfortunately, the _Pelvicachromis pulcher_ made short work of the RCS. On the bright side, the pair have mated successfully and the tank is home to approximately 40 kribensis fry. Both parents took extremely good care of them during the first two weeks, at which point the pair began to fight (during the weekly WC). The father has not been allowed near the babies since, but the mother is rearing them alone just as aptly. I've noticed no loss in numbers, and the barbs have more or less ignored them. A few of the fry are visible in the photo of their mother.

I would like to add a couple more dwarf chain loaches, and find a good home for about half of the tetras. My short term goals with the scape are to replace the large anubius with needle leaf java fern, and find a new carpet/foreground plant - I'm considering glosso. Thanks very much for taking the time to look; any comments or advice are, as always, much appreciated.

Voozle


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Great Job!:thumbsup:

Looks like you have some very happy fish!


----------



## JSmith (Jun 12, 2009)

Very nice man, what were the dimensions on the tank? Sharp looking fish too! I may have some HM(see my journal) that I may get rid of.....


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

i like it! great work w/ the wood.


----------



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

Just came across your tank. it's amazing man.... love it!! My intentions were somewhat similar, but never imagined anything that resembles yours... lol. quick question, I'm tryn to find branchy lookin driftwood like da one's you've got. where did you get them, or if you made them, how?! what type of tree branch??? and it's been bout 4 months since your last update.... I'm sure everyone will love to see some newer pics. thnx :icon_mrgr


----------

